# ENTERTAINMENT CAPITAL OF THE WORLD



## PanaManiac (Mar 26, 2005)

Which of the above cities would you designate as "The Entertainment capital of the world?" Is there one (or more) deserving of the title that isn't nominated. Is there one (or more) on the list that's not known for it's entertainment value? Has this poll been posted a zillion times before? (not counting the screw-up I just made) Thanks for your imput and pardon the previous "false start."


----------



## VansTripp (Sep 29, 2004)

*LOS ANGELES*


----------



## Imperfect Ending (Apr 7, 2003)

Los Angeles


----------



## yvivire (Sep 1, 2003)

New york city worlds best entertainment capital


----------



## djm19 (Jan 3, 2005)

los angeles

-movie center
-television center (though less so than movies)
-los angeles was built on the entertainment industry (and aerospace)
-hollywood 
-a bagillion entertainers live here and come here to get in the industry 
-there are an ungoldly amount of things to do for entertainmet
-most sound stages in north america (and maybe the world, I havent seen the stats)
-try not living in a neighborhood filled with people in the entertainment industry. hell, both my parents work for it

The anthem of los angeles should be Theres No Business Like Show Business, and thats basically the city in a nutshell.


----------



## crazyjoeda (Sep 10, 2004)

No question its Las Vegas.


----------



## samsonyuen (Sep 23, 2003)

LA
NY
London


----------



## Monkey (Oct 1, 2002)

London, New York and LA


----------



## Joshapd (May 21, 2004)

LA easy


----------



## Jonesy55 (Jul 30, 2004)

Buenos Aries


----------



## expat_marla (Feb 22, 2005)

not a big fan of l.a. but.... i will give credit where its due, LA. I reckon they produce far more entertainment than anywhere else. but hey, if someones got the research data to prove me wrong, go for it


----------



## Azn_chi_boi (Mar 11, 2005)

LA... because of movie stars, theme parks, and hollywood.


----------



## KGB (Sep 12, 2002)

For the export of tv, film productions (and don't forget the porn), then it's LA. Vegas is all about entertainment (don't know if gambling is actually entertainment really though), but it's all imported and generally very commercialized cheeze. If it's where you can live and experience the most diverse cornucopia of entertainment on top of that, then it would be NYC, London, Toronto, Paris, etc.






KGB


----------



## DiggerD21 (Apr 22, 2004)

Where is "Bollywood" in the poll?

But I would also vote for LA (movies, music) and NY (musical/theatre, music)


----------



## rantanamo (Sep 12, 2002)

I would imagine that Bollywood might produce more just from sheer numbers, but LA definitely has huge influence. Even when things are filmed or produced elsewhere, a lot of the 'control' is coming down from Hollywood.


----------



## birminghamculture (Nov 1, 2002)

Sorry what do you mean by entertainment? Movies, Celebrities and music, or Sports, ammenities and all things which are fun. If thats the case. London, NYC and LA are the clear leaders. If its music, Films, Media etc then its those 3 and Tokyo. If its gambling its Las Vegas, If its sightseeing its London, Paris, Rome etc 

A clearer defintion would be helpful.

I really fiind it amazing how people miss London off and have NYC when London is a much more media centralised city then New York. Americas music and movie scene is situated in LA the UK's is done through and through in London, not to mention Theatre, London's west end is the most popular and star studded then broadway. BBC, ITV and SKY some of the biggest show producers in the world are headquarterd in London.

Sports well, No city in the world can really match the variation of London's. City seeing, only European cities can match London in this aspect. For me Entertainmen tis more then just Movies and Music - which anyway London is still in the top 3 in.

Lets not be narrowminded.


----------



## Sitback (Nov 1, 2004)

London, LA, Tokyo, NY all have things to do in abundance so you can't really split them really. I voted for London cos I am a Londoner.


----------



## AltinD (Jul 15, 2004)

I voted LV


----------



## djm19 (Jan 3, 2005)

I dont know why people say LV. IMO it is still just a gambling town. LV always tries to call itself the entertainment capital, but its pretty baseless and self-appointed. They have some shows at the various hotels, but its just to make it seem like its more than gambling, but it does come down to the gambling for these companies.


----------



## Effer (Jun 9, 2005)

Vegas by FAR


----------

